# Slashdot Games Game Makers Accusing Innocent People of Piracy In the UK



## Clark Kent (Oct 31, 2008)

*Slashdot Games Game Makers Accusing Innocent People of Piracy In the UK
By News Bot - 10-31-2008 10:42 PM
Originally Posted at: Dead Parrot Tavern*
====================

eldavojohn writes "It's a topic that a lot of game makers like Atari don't want the public hearing: game makers wrongfully accusing clearly innocent people of piracy. From the article, 'According to Michael Coyle, an intellectual property solicitor with law firm Lawdit, more and more people are being wrongly identified as file-sharers. He is pursuing 70 cases of people who claim to be wrongly accused of piracy and has spoken to hundreds of others, he told the BBC.' If only a few are coming forward after receiving extortion letters ('Pay pound;500 OR ELSE!'), what's the actual number of those out there being wrongfully accused?"pa href="http://games.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=08/10/31/0029211amp;from=rss"img src="http://games.slashdot.org/slashdot-it.pl?from=rssamp;op=imageamp;style=h0amp;sid=08/10/31/0029211"/a/ppa href="http://games.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=08/10/31/0029211amp;from=rss"Read more of this story/a at Slashdot./p pa href="http://feedads.googleadservices.com/~a/LaXGKE1f__ehKN_oEywbMqU49ic/a"img src="http://feedads.googleadservices.com/~a/LaXGKE1f__ehKN_oEywbMqU49ic/i" border="0" ismap="true"/img/a/pimg src="http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/Slashdot/slashdotGames/~4/7JIlrMoFdsM" height="1" width="1"/

Read More...


Read More...


------------------------------------
The Dead Parrot Tavern - The Dead Parrot Tavern is a community forum for the discussion of the golden age of piracy, pirate fests, ren faires, science fiction, fantasy and horror with news, info, calendars of events, message boards, and more! We welcome all to our shores!


----------

